# Opinion on Heaters



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im almost done with completing the set up for my 125 gal, with the exception of the heater. I thought of combinations of 2 250 watt Ebo heaters vs. 1 500 watt Pro Heat Titanium for better distribution of temp in the water. After going through the search engine in PF about heaters, I noticed that most weren't satisfied with the quality and have different and clashing opinions with others.

Some posts states that Visa-Them's .1 accuracy wasn't close to being steady, Pro Heaters Titanium rests on the gravel, some over heatting the tank, easily breaking.. ect. I had fishes before that got electricuited, boiled, and froze because of defective heaters.

So which would you guys consider a good and reliable heater? Like I said, I've read alot.. but I rather ask the experinced users and enthusiests of PF.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I use pro heat titatium for about close to a year and absolutely no problems. I check my thermometer every other day just to make sure the heat is right on. I recomend these heaters.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

EVERYONE STAY AWAY FROM "hagen thermal fully submersable pre-set heaters" THEY SUCK

and i recomend getting a TRONIC with heater gard..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i use pro heat titanium heaters


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

use 2 300W Won Bros Pro heat titanium heaters, they are really the best stuff out there, ask any serious high end aquarist and they will tell you Won Bros all the way, they can be found cheap especially if you get the non lcd display models

try www.fishsupply.com


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I have visi therms on all my tanks with no probs. But, getting a pro titanium for P tank because they are pretty rowdy at times, and would hate to see them shatter that glass heater


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have had a visatherm and it wasn't even close to being accurate. I use 2 small pro heat titanium's instad, and they are a great heater. but mine are set at 80 degrees to make my tank 82 degrees, but at least it dosent fluxuate, it will be exactly 82 whenever I check it.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Go with the ebo jagers. That is what I run on every one of my tanks. Plus with 2 heaters if there is ever a problem with one, the other will still be running.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

same as 74ray. All I have or ever had was ebo-jagers. Never had any problems with them. Cant say I know much bout other heaters though. Never had 'em.


----------

